# Smokin' and Drinkin'



## jjcolo (Oct 8, 2015)

Hey all -

Me:  This is John from St. Louis Missouri.  I've been part of the St. Louis BBQ Society and been part of a BBQ team (Pit Stop) for the last 5 years.  Both the team and myself have had moderate success.  A bunch of first places in the People's Choice, but only top 10s mysef in the other categories.  Still trying to catch up with some of the other more experienced team members to place in the top 4 meats.

My Equipment:  I started out with e Weber Smokey Mountain 22.5" with an IQ 110 and she served me well for almost 5 years.  This year I upgraded to a Backwoods Competitor (where have you been all my life).  I love it.  It's huge, cooks a ton of meat and is great at maintaining temps.  We serve food at all the competitions and it's great for loading up to sell a lot of food and works great for the competition meat as well (well good enough for me to get 30 out of 108 at the last competition - don't hold that against the grill, that is on me).  I hooked up the CyberQ up on it along with the Pit Viper 10 CFM (I upgraded after the first competition to the Pit Bull 25 CFM because the opening and closing of the door with about 60 pounds of meat made it real hard to get back up to temp).

I love to compete with other teams and love to learn about BBQing/Smoking.  The best part of the competitions are the people and how open everyone is to sharing their learning and helping others be part of the community.

I spend a lot of time looking here and getting the email on a weekly basis, I'll post when I have something I think someone can learn from and will silently thank all of you who keep these sites going and help all those who are learning how to be Pit Masters!

Thanks and smell ya later,

John "A beer drinker with a BBQ problem"


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 8, 2015)

John, welcome to the madness!

This forum is full of great information and you'll see some pics that will make your mouth water!

Don't wait for a learning opportunity to post.  Most anything you post will help others.  Lots of new folks join regularly, and most all posts I look at are beneficial to someone!

Again, welcome, and let's start up the pit!


----------



## joe black (Oct 8, 2015)

Welcome from SC, John.  Glad to have you on the site

Good luck and keep on smokin',   Joe


----------



## gary s (Oct 12, 2015)

*Good evening and welcome to the forum, from a hot day in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------



## Humo18 (Mar 29, 2021)

Welcome jjcolo, great to see someone from Missouri,  home of the BEST BBQ on earth


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 30, 2021)

*Welcome from Wisconsin.

JC  *


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 30, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi! Hope you become a regular with us.
Jim


----------



## Steve H (Mar 30, 2021)

He hasn't been on the forum in 6 years. So, I'm thinking he isn't much of a regular!


----------

